# Ear support foam/rubber



## sonicjet

Just found this German Shepherd/Belgian Malinois/Husky Dog Ear Support - eBay (item 270658441819 end time Nov-12-10 16:56:10 PST) on ebay.

Does anyone have any feedback about this insert?


----------



## bocron

One of our club members bought a pair of those for his dog last summer. We tried about half a dozen times and ways to get them to stick in the ears. They would stay in about an hour and the dog would shake them out. You used to be able to buy a glue called Skin Bond that would apparently do the trick. The glue is no longer available. What we ended up doing was buying Dr. Scholl's Moal Foam Padding and cutting it to shape. Then we cleaned the ear out with some rubbing alchohol. We would remove the sticky backing from the padding and apply a thin layer of Tear Mender glue (available at Tractor Supply and some other places) to the sticky side of the padding, and then put a very thin layer of the glue in the ear. Put the pad in place and hold it there for a minute or two before letting the dog go. It would generally last in the ear for a week at a time. In some cases, we would also then tape the two ears upright using black gorilla tape. Here is a pic of one, ignore the wonkiness of the ears. This was right before we knew we were taking the tape off and re-doing so we let him swim in the creek with his pals, and then wrestle for the afternoon. But this was after it had been in over a week, so held up well we thought.








The other dog we did only needed the foam padding glued in, not the tape. MAKE SURE YOU GET MOLE FOAM PADDING NOT MOLE SKIN PLUS PADDING!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I've used them a number of times over the years, though I make my own (can get the foam wholesale from ortho distrib). I use Perm A Type which is a surgical glue (online). I've had great luck with it. The glue dries quickly (ears must be very clean). The dogs don't like it at first so I give them a pigs ear to distract them.
I ususally have to tape around (similiar to pic above) the first week to keep them fromm going parallel but after a week they are upright. Two to three weeks ususally does it. I use permatype glue remover to remove (never use the store bought removers).


----------



## Whitedog404

Sigh...I'm still using these forms off and on since Dexter's ears stay up, then after a few weeks or days, one or the other will flop. So, the form(s) go back on. He's almost 10 months old, and we're wondering if we're going to need a supply of these forever. The glue we use is Pattex. It's German and keeps the forms on for weeks at a time. But Dexter doesn't seem bothered by the forms, so he doesn't try to get them out or anything.


----------



## Blue2009

If you don't mind my asking- how old is the dog in the picture with the ears glued and taped? We have a 15th month old that we've been trying to get one ear to stand since he was about six months old and we've tried the tee-pee glue method, the sponge roller method, the ear-form glued in method and when he turned 13 months old we just sort of gave up hope...but the floppy ear has always been up and down and it's been up alot lately so maybe it's worth another try? I just wonder if 15 months is just too late though!


----------

